# Aquisition of CF training manuals



## korgano (21 Nov 2001)

I‘ve taken lot‘s of courses in my little time in the CF and I find there is always something missing, and not just on courses in general aswell. The lack of training manuals. I would like to know if there is any way to buy these manuals (i.e. the warrior manual, the the leadership handbook, all those little handbooks and guides, things of that nature). Is there someplace that sells these? Or does the CF not alow their public distrubution.

I am taking a JLC/JNCO right now, and some of those leadership manuals and such would come in handy, especcially the warrior handbook.

Thanks for any help that you could provide.


P.S. ever notice how lazy we‘ve become in our speach?

it used to be NBC "D" and now it‘s just NBC, the D makes it too long. And remember when it was the Canadian "Armed" forces? Nows it‘s just Canadian forces, or CF for even shorter.


----------



## enfield (21 Nov 2001)

It used to be NBCW before that... then it became defense, not warfare.

The Governor-General‘s flag (a royal lion) used to have claws on the lion‘s paws - that was deemed to offensive and the flag no longer carries claws. 

Recruiting material used to show people with weapons. Look at ANY present recriuiting materials - ads, commercials, posters - and try to find weapons. You _might_ see a couple. Look at material directed at women and natives, and there won‘t be a single weapon - no missiles, no rifles, nothing.

Sorry, I can‘t answer your question. I will voice my support for a single "Soldiers Handbook" - I think LFCA put one out, and i Know that the British Army produces an excellent one. Every from how to clean the rifle to drill to field tactics and SOP‘s.. everything in one book, easy reference.


----------



## TOW2B (22 Nov 2001)

All of our pams are avail on the DIN ,just search for "The Army Electronic Library",I think you can get at it direct from the RMC site.


----------



## korgano (22 Nov 2001)

Excellent, thank you. I found the site you are refering to.

 http://armyapp.dnd.ca/ael/ 

it‘s got all the information the CF deams the public is aloud to know about.


----------



## Brad Sallows (28 Nov 2001)

Well...not exactly.  It‘s the _Army_ EL, not the CFEL.


----------



## fortuncookie5084 (29 Nov 2001)

Those who do not have authorised access to the DIN either get error messages, or get a message that says something like "You‘ve hit the National Defense Wide Area Firewall" and reminds you about security clearances and all that stuff.  Though the pams should be more easily accessed online, I find my unit library is still the best way to get references.  One day every soldier will have access to all appropriate reference mat‘s online.


----------

